# F.U.D.S



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Fold up decoys by Backwater.

Has anyone used them or seen them. Cost is about $116.00 a dozen they look similar to silo's but can be used on water or land. I am thinking of getting some and any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have never used them but I drove by a spread of them and they looked pretty funky with the reflection off the water. Also those guys did no shooting and the area was filled with new ducks. Not to mention most ducks while in AK don't see decoys or hear a gunshot. I have read on other sites that they are not worth the cash. I guess the move pretty eratic in the wind and some other things. But like I said I have never hunted over them so you may want to go to some of the other forums/sites and do a search. If I find the links of wear I read all the stuff I will PM you.

Leo


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

We've got a dozen "suc duck" mallard decoys that we use on the water and the land. I think we bought them through herters. Maybe Cabelas has them now. They float and look fairly good on land. Only problem is they chip up a little so you have to touch them up a little from time to time.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

A decoy that you might want to look at is the pontoon perimeter duck decoy by flambeau. I'm not sure if this is the same thing that Field Hunter is talking about but these things are tough as nails and work really good as field decoys. I was introduced to these by one of my hunting buddies and I have to say I really liked them. This is what I plan on buying in the future. Field Hunter who makes the suc ducks?


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I bought a sampler set of 3 last year. They are pretty strange, to be sure. The color is a little off and the weight they come with doesn't hold in a stiff breeze. But, they are light, compact and versatile (work the same on land or water). I doubt if I'll buy any more.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

What are they made out of?The commercials on the outdoor channel tell you to hang them up when you are done.Are they made of cardboard or something similar that will get soaked?They seem kind of cheesy for that amount of money.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

More like a cheese sandwich. They are a piece of stiff foam-like material between a layer of more durable material which has the photographic image imprinted on it. The head swivels on a rivet and the two sides swing out and then back under and are held together rather poorly by a little tab on one side that fits into a slot on the other.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Gander,
I thought the "suc ducks" used to be in the herters catalog but I don't know who made them. The're made out of a tough styofoam so they're real light weight. They have a concave bottom which allows them to stick to the waters surface.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

The suc-duck decoy was one of Herter's decoys made by the Herter's decoy plant that is now owned by Cabela's. They are still made at that plant and Cabela's will keep the Herter's name on them.(Probably because Cabela's realizes that Herter's made one of the best decoys on the market, I.E. the millennium series with a virtually indestructable photographic image over the styrofoam body)


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

RON,

I bought a dozen mallards last year for my trip home to ND. Big downer for sure. I was impressed by their durability and the ability to use them as either field or water. I was DEPRESSED when the dozen I started with turned into 7 in a few hours. I followed the assembly instructions exactly and still had 5 sink. It occured in a stiff wind and the fold underneath filled with water and down she went. The anchors are also crap and won't hold in any kind of wind.

Save your $$

f


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks ugys for the input. I did see them at Reeds yesterday and was not impressed with the overall unit. Concept is great but I do think they need work.

By the way Reeds had Estate 1-1/4 3" Steel 1425FPS BBB-3 shot for $7.99 a box. They also had 3-1/2" for $10.99


----------

